# Some budapest & NY color



## ecotramper412 (Jul 18, 2011)

Went backpacking this weekend but passed an "antique" shop on the way out. Someone had turned their house into a permanent yard sale. The woman selling the goods was super nice and she had some really interesting things. At first I didn't see any bottles... but it never hurts to ask.

 I really like all 3, but the green Zwack bottle was found by my girlfriend as we were leaving. It was tucked back in the corner and I think it may have been the find of the day. 


 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## ecotramper412 (Jul 18, 2011)

.
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 18, 2011)

very nice finds. really love the green one! wish i could find one.


----------



## ecotramper412 (Jul 18, 2011)

[align=center]Empire Bottling Works 
 47 
 Great Jones Street
 New York

 A great local
 [/align][align=left]  [/align]


----------



## ecotramper412 (Jul 18, 2011)

[align=center]Warrented
 Pure Extract
 Malt & Hops
 Return This Bottle
 [/align][align=left]  [/align]


----------



## ecotramper412 (Jul 18, 2011)

Coe's Dyspepsia Cure - New Haven Conn. 

 This one has some great whittle
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 18, 2011)

The Unicum bottle is adorable, but it's a FLF.. the other two are most likely quite a bit better.. no offense to the G/F of course!
 You ever taste it? It's slightly more bitter than Jaegermeister..


----------



## ecotramper412 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks bubbas dad! The color on this is spectacular!

 First impression makes it appear European: 
 [align=center]Zwack J.es Tarsai
 Unicum
 Budapest.
 [align=left]But the back has the typical US federal law slogan
 [/align][/align][align=left]  [/align]


----------



## epackage (Jul 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ecotramper412
> 
> [align=center]Empire Bottling Works
> 47
> ...


 Superior bottle for sure, Congrats...Jim


----------



## ecotramper412 (Jul 18, 2011)

> The Unicum bottle is adorable, but it's a FLF.. the other two are most likely quite a bit better.. no offense to the G/F of course!
> [align=left]You ever taste it? It's slightly more bitter than Jaegermeister..


 
 Yeah I figured it was pretty new. The striations on the neck are what sold me, although its recent it still looks a bit rough. 

 If its  similar to jaeger I dont plan on ever tasting it... I'll stick to whiskey. 

 I was surprised to find this: http://cgi.ebay.com/Mini-Grenade-Type-Unicum-Budapest-Stomach-Bitters-1910-/350475444835?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5199f6e263


   [/align]


----------



## ecotramper412 (Jul 18, 2011)

and now its a lower manhattan gallery

 http://maps.google.com/maps?q=37+great+jones+street&hl=en&ll=40.72673,-73.992534&spn=0.003935,0.010568&sll=40.726709,-73.993025&sspn=0.006295,0.006295&layer=c&cbp=13,205.55,,0,-3.5&cbll=40.726937,-73.992917&gl=us&t=h&z=17&panoid=_-Us0MaB95DkhX-xh-Ng1w
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------

